# Windows Server 2008R2 Remote Desktop License Question



## Zzyzx

2008 is immensely more complicated than 2003 for setting up Terminal Services/Remote Desktop Services. After 120 days, you have to get the Remote Desktop Server talking to the Remote Desktop Licensing Server. Mind you, both roles can be installed on one server. You need CALs to do this, however. http://www.google.com/products/catal...726&sa=title#p


----------



## LunchboxDDS

Meh, is there alternative software? I used to use PC Anywhere back in the day. I can get Windows Server 2003 through DreamSpark as well if that would allow me to get this functioning again. He just wants to be able to remote desktop in and mess around with IIS settings and stuff like that, nothing fancy.


----------



## Zzyzx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LunchboxDDS* 
Meh, is there alternative software? I used to use PC Anywhere back in the day. I can get Windows Server 2003 through DreamSpark as well if that would allow me to get this functioning again. He just wants to be able to remote desktop in and mess around with IIS settings and stuff like that, nothing fancy.

Why not something free like LogMeIn? As long as you don't need more than one person using it at the same time (remote or local), it'll work great.


----------



## ComGuards

Technically, you could simply revert back to Remote Desktop Administration Mode instead of application mode...

The Microsoft EULA for Remote Desktop Administration Mode simply state that you can only use those connections to remote into the server for "administrative purposes".

If you're not running productivity software, you don't need to be running in application mode and deal with the various licensing.


----------



## LunchboxDDS

Is Administration Mode through local network access only? Or should that work from anywhere?


----------



## LunchboxDDS

Ok I got it, I just needed to remove any of the special roles relating to Remote Desktop because they are not necessary for use of the default Remote Desktop packaged with R2. All they seem to do is raise the licensing flag and I don't really feel like buying CALs so my dad can check facebook from China. I'm guessing just the base Remote Desktop is "Administration Mode". For an amateur like me it was a bit confusing with all of the redundancy of terms


----------



## Limes

Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think you need the Remote Desktop role for Remote Desktop to work, I had the same issue you stated yourself, however, a during a format today I setup remote desktop using System > Remote > Enable Remote Desktop, and it didn't give me the message for Remote Desktop Licensing expiring in 180 days.

EDIT: Didn't see your last post.


----------

